# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cilët mendoni se e ngasin më mirë makinën?

## drague

Kush mendoni jane drejtues me te mire automjeti femra apo meshkujt?

----------


## ShocK

Normale që femrat...!

Auuuuuuuuuuuuuu...mbyllin sytë...boom  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## mia@

Mendoj se femrat ,pasi jane me te kujdeshme .Une qe kam vetem 3 vjet qe e ngas makinen nuk kam marre asnje gjobe,kurse burri im qe ka mbi 15 vjet qe e nget ,brenda 3 vjeteve ka marre 3-4 gjoba.

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Femrat natyrisht jane me te kujdeshme deri ne detaje po ti shikosh e lidhin mire Rrypin e sigurimit.
Per vete kam 12 vjet ne timon dhe nuk kam bere asnje aksident dhe rruga me e gjate qe kam bere ka qene 600 klm pa pushuar fare dhe kafen ne makine kuptohet makina me kamio automatike dhe per gjoba po se kam mbajtur makina me targa te huaja dhe pa asnje dokument ...e adhuroj te eci shpejt dhe ndaj nuk kam mesuar motorin se e di se si jam ne makine.

Me respekt AuGuSt*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ne keto pergjigje qe pashe permendet vetem kujdesi.

Pyetjen e temes une e kuptoj ne teresi dhe ne te gjitha kuptimet si psh : Kush ka aftesi me te mira ne drejtimin e automjetit,kush eshte me i kujdesshem,kush eshte i shkathet,etj etj.

Femrat ne pergjithesi jane vertete te kujdesshme,ama edhe hutohen shume me kollaj se meshkujt ne ndonje rast rreziku.Meshkujt kane prirjen per te menduar,reaguar dhe  manovruar me shpejt dhe me kollaj se femrat.

----------


## ida1

Tashi te jap edhe une mendimin tim ?
me te vertet qe femrat jane me te kujdeshme, por si shofera me te mire jane mashkujt kuptohet, se ne rast rreziku femrat marin panik dhe nuk reagojne dot.
Dhe gjithmone sado shofere te zonjat te jete prap e kane ate ndjenjen e frikes ne trafik.

----------


## Musa`

femrat nuk bejne gabim, e respektojne rregulloren pothuajse si kinezet (keta te fundit bashke me cifutet jua nxijn te gjith shofereve qe i kane mrapa tyre).
Ndersa meshkujtkane aftesi me shume dhe guxim kuptohet, gje qe i ben te bejne dhe me shume aksidente ose gabime.
Une psh ngas shume shpejt. me dyfishin e shpejtesise limit dhe shyqyr Zotit deri me sot ne patente i kam te gjitha piket dhe asnje gjobe te marre per shpejtesi. e di qe po me kapen me 100 deri 120 milje ne ore ne NY apo NJ me iken licensa per l.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un per vete them femrat , duke u nisur nga vetja ime qe me pelqen ti bej zbor makines , dhe ne rrug sfidohem shpesh nga meshkujt dhe per cudi gjithmon fitoj un , kot qe sbehem shofere formula 1 . :ngerdheshje: 
Ne 7 vjet qe i jap makines , skam marr kurr gjob dhe skam ber kurr aksident ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Bravo pasuesja e shumaker  :perqeshje: 

Po ti mendon se te gjitha femrat jane te lajthitura si ty qe bejne sfida ? lol

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Bravo pasuesja e shumaker 
> 
> Po ti mendon se te gjitha femrat jane te lajthitura si ty qe bejne sfida ? lol




Sa inacor qe je , po kur ma mban mua e ata qe me sfidojn sja kan haberin makines cfaj kam un hahaha , me rrin 2 semafora mbrapa lol

----------


## Musa`

> Un per vete them femrat , duke u nisur nga vetja ime qe me pelqen ti bej zbor makines , dhe ne rrug sfidohem shpesh nga meshkujt dhe per cudi gjithmon fitoj un , kot qe sbehem shofere formula 1 .
> Ne 7 vjet qe i jap makines , skam marr kurr gjob dhe skam ber kurr aksident ...


ca shonci kan disa mer amon. 
gjeja me e keqe esht se po nuk e ngava makinen shpejt nuk mushem mir me fryme.
Te ndodh edhe ty kshu?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> ca shonci kan disa mer amon. 
> gjeja me e keqe esht se po nuk e ngava makinen shpejt nuk mushem mir me fryme.
> Te ndodh edhe ty kshu?



Jo se kam ashtu , e kam ndryshe do vish ta provosh ???

----------


## AlbaneZ

> *Sa inacor qe je* , po kur ma mban mua e ata qe me sfidojn sja kan haberin makines cfaj kam un hahaha , me rrin 2 semafora mbrapa lol


Perkundrazi me behet qefi qe je e afte  :buzeqeshje: 

Me ke bo me qesh me te madhe me ata sfidantet e tu hahahahahah

Po ti me tipa qe nuk kane haber ben gara mi ? hahah

----------


## Musa`

je e para qe me fton se te tjerat e te tjeret me kan pa njeher ne fytyr ndersa u kam shku paralel e per pune sekondash u kam humb nga syte gjithsesi ktu m'a kalon

----------


## DI_ANA

Une them femrat,pasi ato jane me te kujdesshme ne timon,mashkulli teper i sigurt ne vete,nuk ka ndonjehere reflekset e duhura.

Respekte

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Perkundrazi me behet qefi qe je e afte 
> 
> Me ke bo me qesh me te madhe me ata sfidantet e tu hahahahahah
> 
> Po ti me tipa qe nuk kane haber ben gara mi ? hahah


Qesh o qesh , po cte bej un qe kan makina te medha ata e mendojn se aq duhet per te sfiduar nje femer, masnej ku ti njof un se mos e kan te shkrujtur ne ball qe sja kan haberin  , aty gabojn e fitoj un  :shkelje syri: 




> je e para qe me fton se te tjerat e te tjeret me kan pa njeher ne fytyr ndersa u kam shku paralel e per pune sekondash u kam humb nga syte gjithsesi ktu m'a kalon


Bujrum vetem aty skam frik , dhe te jap doren nese ma merr  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Musa`

nejse merru me noj te lonem ti, qe i bo makina der der ter  se un po shof noj tjeter knej afer qe me t'vertet ka makin super

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> nejse merru me noj te lonem ti, qe i bo makina der der ter  se un po shof noj tjeter knej afer qe me t'vertet ka makin super




Po ti kshu vlersoke makinen tende kshu hahahha, sbesoj se nje mercedezi c500 sja kalon dot   :shkelje syri: 
Dhe sfidohem nga x5 , audi q7 , volvo c70 mos me thuaj per makina te lonme ..
Shko kapu me nai zastava tashi ....

----------


## Musa`

hahahahahahahaha ke te drejt suv expedition 2008 s'kap me shum se 140 miles per hour.
e kom makinene e rond. nejse per ty marr hondan. te rroft c500 se prap me shef targen nga mrapa si shume bukuroshe te tjera me convertibles

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> hahahahahahahaha ke te drejt suv expedition 2008 s'kap me shum se 140 miles per hour.
> e kom makinene e rond. nejse per ty marr hondan. te rroft c500 se prap me shef targen nga mrapa si shume bukuroshe te tjera me convertibles




Mos shif mas shif aftesi  :shkelje syri: 
Kur hapesh kshu si puna jote je kafshat e leht ...

----------

